# question for boom boom's mom



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I remember you saying on another thread that you had a Malt/Pom mix (I think-unless I am loosing it which is entirely possible  ). It looked like in the picture the only difference was his ears stood up if I remember right. We were approached last night about adopting a 9 month old little boy who is this same mix (we have 2 malts with a 3rd on the way in 8 weeks) but I can't stand the idea that they are going to take him to the pound if no one takes him because their little girl is scared of dogs.... so if we can't find him a forever home he will be ours. Are there any other differences health wise that Pomeranians are prone to that we would need to be aware of in a mix? Thanks for any tips. Your little one was adorable by the way.....


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2happymalts_@Sep 29 2004, 03:39 PM
> *I remember you saying on another thread that you had a Malt/Pom mix (I think-unless I am loosing it which is entirely possible  ). It looked like in the picture the only difference was his ears stood up if I remember right. We were approached last night about adopting a 9 month old little boy who is this same mix (we have 2 malts with a 3rd on the way in 8 weeks) but I can't stand the idea that they are going to take him to the pound if no one takes him because their little girl is scared of dogs.... so if we can't find him a forever home he will be ours. Are there any other differences health wise that Pomeranians are prone to that we would need to be aware of in a mix? Thanks for any tips. Your little one was adorable by the way.....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yup, my babys a pom malt mix. He's now 15 pounds, but hes been the most healthy lil dog I've been around. he's never given me any worries health wise. I'd take the lil one you found if you didn't!! I love him so much. 

The only real difference is that he grew bigger. My husband loves that though because he can more safely rough house with Boom









Boom also is super expressive. His ears only stand up when he's interested in something. Otherwise they're flopped









Good luck! Feel free to PM if you have more questions!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Thanks and I will keep you posted and will PM if anymore questions come up...Boom is so cute.....


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

New Boom Boom pics!


























now maybe they'll work


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't see them-just red x's....


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I cant see them either...


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I can see them and he is sooooo adorable. Well I did rescue Harlem(the malt/pom mix) and he is a "BIG" boy 10lbs amazing what a few pounds difference in the dogs can make, what an amazing personality he has. Our Malts are 6lbs and 8lbs. I think he looked bigger also because his hair was REALLY long, (not sure he had ever been professionally groomed). We picked him up last night at 6:30 pm and by 8:30 pm he was in his new forever home. My groomer told me of a retired couple that have an older yorkie and they were looking for a malt so she had them call me and the came over and saw him and took him home with them (I had like 5 people that wanted him, but I felt the best about them). I called the groomer today and he was already there getting beautiful. The price was right (free along with all his belongings). I am so happy that God took care of this and helped us find a home for him so fast, I can't wait to see him after the groomers. He got a new home and we get new freinds...both us and our puppies do.....yahoooo


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2happymalts_@Oct 1 2004, 05:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Im so happy that things worked out well for him and you. I can't wait to see pictures of him







I know what you mean about the amazing personality, Boom has it too









Send me pictures or something when you get them. What'd they rename him?


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I am not sure what they renamed him, they were going to think about it. I will probably go over in the next few days to bring them all the paperwork from the vet and then I will take some pictures, he got groomed yesterday, and I talked with our groomer and she said underneath all the yucky hair he had a beautiful coat, so he is puppy cut now and on some "good food" so his coat will be prettier. She said when they came to pick him up he already recognized his new "dad" and was excited to see him which thrilled the new "dad". yahooooo I will get pics and post them as well as some of my own, I am lazy that way, I just need to do it, I have all kinds of pictures of my babes just not on disc to download. So I will take the digital with me and then I can get pics of all of them







Now I have a purpose so the pictures will get posted...if I can figure out how? I will probably do a dogster page it seems easy...


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Boom Boom is adorable!

And you are right, usually mixes are a lot healthier then most purbreeds just because there is so much inter-breeding within purbred dogs and they all have the same genetic illnesses.

He is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

wow! I wouldnt think that a malt/pom would end up so big? Both breed's weight standards are about like 4-7 lbs? And you guys ended up w/BIG babies! LOL My sister is thinking about getting a pomeranian. I love their short legs







.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I love poms too they are so cute....


----------

